# We'd love support! <3



## LexiNotSoMUA (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello! I'm brand new to this website and I would love if some of you guys can follow my Instagram and YouTube! I own them both with my friend and we post our makeup, hauls, unboxings, etc. on both! We'd love if you follow/subscribe to us to help us grow! If you do decide to support us, leave the Koala and Unicorn emojis to tell us you're from this forum!

(mod note: links removed)


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 19, 2016)

You may add links to your Youtube channel and IG to your forum signature. Please don't link to them in the body of posts.


----------

